
Deconstruction of a Failure - headalgorithm
https://mrcote.info/blog/2019/04/30/deconstruction-of-a-failure/
======
bpyne
"If you’ve decided to buy a product but the particular capabilities it
provides aren’t that special to you, it might make more sense to change how
your organization works rather than embark on complex customization."

Having spent 9 years or so babysitting and customizing a COTS system my
employer purchased, this quote rings so true. Often, I sat in meetings with
the leaders of the user areas, who owned the software, and thought that their
rationale for customizing came simply from the desire to say, "Hey, we're
different from every other competing organization."

------
hartator
> I first want to say that I don’t think MozReview was a total failure.

Okay. Great way to start an introspection. And we are already 3 paragraphs in
and we have no idea what MozReview was.

~~~
sciurus
You missed the second paragraph. It's "Mozilla’s experiment with a new
approach to code review that lasted from about 2014 to 2018". This post isn't
about the technical details.

